# Best 1911 for under $1500



## Kurt V (Apr 11, 2008)

In your opinion/experience, what is the best out of the box 1911 for under $1500? Planning on adding to the arsenal. This will probably not be a carry weapon, but will want reliability for home defense. I'm left handed so either needs to be a ambi safety or modified to a left safety. Right now the Springfield Armory TRP is my favorite. At least from my limited research.


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 11, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> In your opinion/experience, what is the best out of the box 1911 for under $1500? Planning on adding to the arsenal. This will probably not be a carry weapon, but will want reliability for home defense. I'm left handed so either needs to be a ambi safety or modified to a left safety. Right now the Springfield Armory TRP is my favorite. At least from my limited research.



Right at that price point, the TRP is as good a choice as any and I don't see you being unhappy with the purchase. For tad more you have more  choices like Baer, and for a tad less, you have choices, but right on 1500, TRP is as good as any if you like it. Other than looks, options, etc, I don't think anyone can point to brand X at that price point and say it's a "better" gun than the TRP. That's my :2c:


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with Mr. Brink. 

I own four 1911's and the Springfield TRP "Operator" if you can find one it is hands down the best 1911 that I own. If you wanna spend more, then yes, Les Baer, STI, or Night Hawk, but my experience with Kimber was and is not good so the Springfield TRP or TRP "Operator" are as good as it gets out of the box for the price point.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I agree with Mr. Brink.
> 
> I own four 1911's and the Springfield TRP "Operator" if you can find one it is hands down the best 1911 that I own. If you wanna spend more, then yes, Les Baer, STI, or Night Hawk, _*but my experience with Kimber was and is not good*_ so the Springfield TRP or TRP "Operator" are as good as it gets out of the box for the price point.




I have to agree with you.. I do not have the same confidence level in my kimber as I do my other handguns.... FTFs on a brand new gun will do that to you..


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 11, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I have to agree with you.. I do not have the same confidence level in my kimber as I do my other handguns.... FTFs on a brand new gun will do that to you..



I don't like Kimbers. Not trying to offend Kimber fans, but something about them I never liked and I hear more comments such as the above with this brand than any other X 2.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 11, 2008)

While my opinion may not carry much weight around here, but I too chose a Springfield Armory 1911 .45. Even when presented with a Kimber, with a price of only about $100 more.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Out of curiosity what are your opinions of the Glock 29?


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 11, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Out of curiosity what are your opinions of the Glock 29?



Apples and oranges for me. Not a Glock fan. They do what they are supposed to do (go bang reliably), but a 1911 they aint...:)

As Larry Vickers said "_*GIs carrying 1911s defeated Axis forces, including Austrians. The 1911 was winning battles and saving lives before Gaston Glock was even born - somewhere along the way we probably figured out a thing or two on combat handguns*_."


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 11, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I have to agree with you.. I do not have the same confidence level in my kimber as I do my other handguns.... FTFs on a brand new gun will do that to you..



I'm sorry to hear that Bro"

My Kimber Tactical Pro II was the first and only Kimber that I own.  I had to get Kimber to change out the extractor, polish the feed ramp a bit more and then I purchased Wilson mags before it began to run smoothly. 

Their good looking guns though.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 11, 2008)

cough Glock cough


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 11, 2008)

> They do what they are supposed to do (go bang reliably), but a 1911 they aint..


You'll be pleased to know that I still have my grandfather's original Browning 1911 sidearm manufactured circa 1930's. ;)


----------



## AWP (Apr 11, 2008)

Great, the old 1911 vs. Glock debate, just what Kurt was looking for.


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 11, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> You'll be pleased to know that I still have my grandfather's original Browning 1911 sidearm manufactured circa 1930's. ;)



Now that's a piece of history that could tell some stories if the old gal could talk! Lucky SOB! If you ever want to part with it....


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 11, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> cough Glock cough



They,cough Glocks, cough come with a free bandana and "Homey night sights":cool:


----------



## The Bodizepha (Apr 11, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> They,cough Glocks, cough come with a free bandana and "Homey night sights":cool:



Your just jealous because mine came with a DCU Shemaugh. ;):cool:


----------



## Kurt V (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice from all of you that replied regarding a 1911 and not a glock. I don't like glocks they are to me ugly guns. Effective, but ugly. Going to a gun show today, who knows what I might luck out and find.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Out of curiosity what are your opinions of the Glock 29?


 
Nice pistol but ammo is expensive and hard to find. I think of it like this. If the world goes to shit tomorrow and I go "looking" for ammo what are you likely to find? 10mm or 9mm, .45, .40


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 12, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Nice pistol but ammo is expensive and hard to find. I think of it like this. If the world goes to shit tomorrow and I go "looking" for ammo what are you likely to find? 10mm or 9mm, .45, .40



Considering the price of .45 right now,  I hate to think what 10mm must cost per box these days. I have shot the full sized glock 10mm (forget model #) and the recoil was stiff but manageable. I would think in a sub compact polymer pistol, recoil would be borderline manageable in terms of accurate follow up shots, etc on target. Anyone have experience with a Glock 29?


----------



## Kurt V (Apr 12, 2008)

Purchased today:


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 12, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Purchased today:


 
I am so sorry we could have been friends


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicely done, Kurt.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 12, 2008)

Is that a DA or SA?


----------



## 0699 (Apr 12, 2008)

Kurt V said:


> Purchased today:



Very nice; wish I could afford one. 

Did it set you back the entire $1500?

How's it shoot?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Not going to shoot holes any of the above named 1911’s, however it comes down to what you want it for. (i.e. reliability vs. accuracy, carry gun vs. range queen, actions shooting vs. target shooting.) 

What are you going to use it for? 
What type of round counts do you expect?
What type of accuracy @ 25 yards do you want?
Is this a first time 1911, or are you replacing? (if a first time 1911, have you fired one before?)

1911’s can be made to fit just about any shooting style, but a huge problem is most people buy the wrong 1911 for the wrong type of shooting…:2c:


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice shooter....

On another note, I received a Sig SP2022 today from another deputy... small trade, a little cash and Shazam... another gun... woohoo....


----------



## pardus (Apr 13, 2008)

Kurt, she is beautiful.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> Nice shooter....
> 
> On another note, I received a *Sig SP2022* today from another deputy... small trade, a little cash and Shazam... another gun... woohoo....



Let me know how it shoots. ;)  I've been looking at one.  Is it the 9mm?


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 13, 2008)

yep, 9mm, stainless over composite.. two grips, two mags, case and manual.

I actually shot it about three or four months ago when he brought it to the range.. Shoots very smoothly, and since it is a 9, reacquiring the target is quick and easy.  I would rate it about an 8 out of 10.  (-1 for it being a nine, and -1 for the silver over black (I just prefer all black(except for my USP (black over green)))) 

Pics soon....

But total cost ($350 he owed me plus 150 cash) of $500, I have no complaints.  It has less than 200 rounds through it, and gunbroker has used ones for $595 and new for $795 and up.. I am satisfied...

And I have a new gun to feed my addiction ... lol


ETA:  And it has night sights....


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 13, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> Not going to shoot holes any of the above named 1911’s, however it comes down to what you want it for. (i.e. reliability vs. accuracy, carry gun vs. range queen, actions shooting vs. target shooting.)
> 
> What are you going to use it for?
> What type of round counts do you expect?
> ...



You mean like buying a super sub compact 1911 with a 3" barrel and then insistint on using 230 grain ammunition ?  

No, I don't think John Moses Browning ever intended for his design to be cut and chopped down into a gun that loses an incredible amount of velocity, especially since the .45 ACP is slow already. 

Just my .02:2c:


----------



## Kurt V (Apr 13, 2008)

0699 said:


> Very nice; wish I could afford one.
> 
> Did it set you back the entire $1500?
> 
> How's it shoot?



After I threw in a few boxes of .45 it did.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> yep, 9mm, stainless over composite.. two grips, two mags, case and manual.
> 
> I actually shot it about three or four months ago when he brought it to the range.. Shoots very smoothly, and since it is a 9, reacquiring the target is quick and easy.  I would rate it about an 8 out of 10.  (-1 for it being a nine, and -1 for the silver over black (I just prefer all black(except for my USP (black over green))))
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good deal on a good shooter.  New ones here are going for around $760. ;)   That's all black, the typical package: 2 magazines, night sights, modular grip and Hard case.


----------

